# revisiting the skunk issue



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I was watching a skunk try to possibly make a nest under my deck...... Started to think about puppy Dharma hunting this awful animal and losing by being sprayed or attacked. Who would win? Starting to nip this in the bud by flooding where I saw the skunk last night with the garden hose. I know skunks pass through the yard. Probably better to take her out on the leash at night? Or suffer the consequences...... I'm not liking this aspect of dog ownership!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

I would call somebody to set a trap to capture the skunk - they don't make good neighbors!
She needs to be released somewhere in a woods, away from residential properties.



MCD said:


> Started to think about puppy Dharma hunting this awful animal and losing by being sprayed or attacked. Who would win?


Don't put your puppy at risk - the skunk would win and Dharma could potentially be injured.


----------



## huntvizsla (Jun 8, 2013)

If you can get access to a live trap, catfood has worked for us. Make sure the trap is not a very large model, so the skunk cannot lift its tail. We have moved skunks out sucessfully with this technique. 

letting them go, of course, offers its own dangers ;D.


----------

